# Rain?



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 14, 2010)

What is wain? This question has bween in my head for mwany dways. When the sky gwets dwark, I hears my hoomin swave say 'Oh no, rain is coming!' Who exactly is wain? Can you eat it? Can you see it? Have you ever sween wain? Is it sweeter then cwarrots:carrot? Can you twouch it? See, I have like million questions! Help mwe answer thwem pwease! 

Snow~Snow:happybunny:


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 22, 2010)

we iz liking rain - we like to sit outside in our garden wen it iz raining. we gets wet den we shakes and gets dry.


----------



## cassafrassa (Aug 27, 2010)

i live outside during wain sometimez. it getteses me all wet! its cold. i dont think i can eats it, but you can dwink it! itz like water but it comes fwom the skiy. it makes like da gwass gweener!


----------



## sparney (Sep 5, 2010)

rain is water, from the sky!
i sit out in it and once it rained all day! i got wet and my mumma put me in my hutch because i was in my run. i wasdrenched through! =(


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 7, 2010)

I KNOW WHAT RAIN IS!! its the wet stuff that comes out of mummy's shower head!!


----------



## sparney (Nov 7, 2010)

waint is water dat cums fwom dah sky!
it falls un our heads
i sit in dah wain-then sparney comes and shoos me into my sheltered awea. but i come back out cos i like it


----------



## lillyen10 (Nov 13, 2010)

wain is the tasty yummy stuff that is on the gras no wait that is doo yoo no i do not no wat wain is


----------



## sparney (Nov 15, 2010)

well i am a bunny who wuvs wain1 :hearts


----------



## lillyen10 (Aug 16, 2011)

i tink i am more educat - educated now dat i am older my first post here i wus yunger but now i tink i know da meaning of wain and it is not sweeter dan carrots and if you stays out too long uz get sick:bunnynurse: youll need medicine :sickbunny:
and pwenty of sleep:bed: or at least dats what sissy says i also know dat it makes lots of noise and da lights and rumbblys come ... or are da rumbblys my tummy?:? ooo and da wain is wet vewy wet. well i hope dat i helped.:zorooe


----------

